# Americana with a beard?



## tammy_faux (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry - no pic yet, but I have a 6 month old Americana, brownish, who has a BEARD! Anyone heard of this? I was thinking it was a rooster until I found her sitting in a nest box. So, definitely a hen, but never seen a beard before.


----------



## KenimokPoultry (Oct 31, 2012)

Having beard is a trait of ameraucanas.....
both hens and roosters have beards and muffs


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

i have one like that.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine has a small one as did the one I had previously.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have several, some with "chops" and some without.


----------



## quackers10 (Oct 13, 2012)

Faverolles are a breed that have beards, they also have ear muffs, could be crossed with one.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We have a few with beards! This girl is Poe!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

KenimokPoultry has it ... 

It is a trait of the breed.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My Silkie has a beard.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's really pretty kaufranc!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> My Silkie has a beard.


I have a beard....







....sorry I thought the post said "american with a beard"?!?!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hahahahaha. No shave November, decembeard, moustashe March! It's all good! Nice beard!


----------

